# Switching Brands - kind of bummed!



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

After reading about others struggles on these boards, I realize my Hashi's journey has had a wonderful outcome so far. Diagnosed in mid-November and put on the Lannett generic brand of Levothyroxine. No negative side effects, all positive inprovements in my symptoms.

Small battle with my doctor at the end of December. TSH at 2.02 but I only felt 80% better. Won the battle and got the increase I asked for.

Mid Feb went back for another blood draw. TSH was 0.82 but I was still having a bit a shortness of breath climbing stairs and occasional fatigue. Doc said no more increase and sent me off to the cardiologist. Passed the stress echo and as March wore on all my remaining symptoms disappeared. I reached the euthyroid state, it just took me about 12 weeks from my last increase to reach it. My cardiologist said she wasn't surprise, she said there is often a lag in resolution of symptoms even after the lab results are good.

I feel fantastic, haven't felt this good in years! I only get 3 refills in prescriptions from my local Walgreens on my insurance so today I got my first order of Levothyroxine from the 90 day mail order pharmacy that I have to use. Opened up the bottle and was bummed, it is the brand name Levoxyl!!

I am probably the only person in the world that is disappointed about having to use a brand name instead of the generic but the medication I have been on since November is working great for me.

What have people experienced on the board, am I likely to notice a change in how I feel by changing manufacturers of my Levothyroxine?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

northernlite said:


> After reading about others struggles on these boards, I realize my Hashi's journey has had a wonderful outcome so far. Diagnosed in mid-November and put on the Lannett generic brand of Levothyroxine. No negative side effects, all positive inprovements in my symptoms.
> 
> Small battle with my doctor at the end of December. TSH at 2.02 but I only felt 80% better. Won the battle and got the increase I asked for.
> 
> ...


Oh,Lord!!! I would have no idea but let's just suppose the brand name makes you feel even better? Would it be possible; yes it would.

But, I can't make any promises. Just sharing thoughts.


----------

